

Ask HN: What is the market price of an experienced iPhone dev in SV? - elai

Recently since the start of this year I've been getting offers left and right from startups and companies for my iPhone development experience. They all offer around the same amount +/- $10'000 but I don't know if that is just estimates based on my current wage or position or what they are offering typically.  What is the real market price?
======
chadp
If you have a lot of offers all in the same range, wouldn't that be the market
price?

~~~
elai
It's hard to say, since almost all the people I've talked to I have given my
current salary range and relative experience first, and I hear there is a big
shortage for iPhone development skills in SF and Seattle. The wages I'm being
offered is around the average Facebook software engineer wage on glassdoor. So
I'm curious as to what the real iPhone software developer price is, and if I'm
just falling prey to bad salary negotiation tactics.

